# How do you stop losing your guitar picks?



## Govan Emmanuel (Mar 3, 2015)

I bought a box of 30 picks like 3 months ago.

I have 6 left...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 3, 2015)

I started playing bass.


----------



## downburst82 (Mar 3, 2015)

I use these


----------



## akinari (Mar 3, 2015)

Put them in my old eyeglass case when I'm not using them, or rest them on the headstock behind the strings out of habit when I put my guitars back on their stands. Still fighting the good fight though - I use ultex jazz 3s more than anything and they don't exactly stick out when you drop them.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 3, 2015)

It seems like whenever a guitarist drops a pick, a little pick elf comes and steals it, or it falls into a tiny portal to another dimension


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 3, 2015)

I carry this bugger around with me, everywhere in the house that I play guitar. Have not lost a pick since its christening. 






Brownie points if you can figure out what it is. 


Also I'm pretty sure the Guitar Pick Elf and Sock Elf are cousins...


----------



## GraemeH (Mar 3, 2015)

I use semi-transparent picks.

Once they hit the ground, that's it man. They're gone. Let it go. Don't waste your time fumbling around molesting every square inch of the ground like a mental case trying to find them.


----------



## Datura (Mar 3, 2015)

I have simply accepted the inevitability of losing legions of picks, so I just make sure my incoming guitar picks exceed by outgoing picks.


----------



## Alicat (Mar 3, 2015)

You don't. Multipacks are your friend.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Mar 3, 2015)

Buy really friggin' expensive picks. I'd rather play without a pick than use anything but my Winspears. And I've never lost a Winspear in my year of using them, because I wouldn't want to at ~$7 a piece.


----------



## Mike (Mar 3, 2015)

I have little mini drawers near my amp and by my recording setup. I try to put them back when I'm done.


----------



## Spectre 1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Double sided tape on the front of my PC. A tin of used picks next to it.


Oh and my pants have pockets.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I try not to buy black ones.

I have a tendency to put picks on my amps and cabs...black picks and black tolex don't mix 

Band practice last night I asked my drummer for picks because I didn't bring any with me...then i looked in my amp...at least 5 were there


----------



## Kobalt (Mar 3, 2015)

I honestly don't know how one loses picks in the first place, I don't think I ever did... 

I bought this little fishing storage box ( http://amzn.com/B000EYW8V6 ) at Walmart and never looked back, in terms of storing my picks. I keep one (or a few of different materials/shapes) on top of my amp to play, and the rest are tucked away in that box.






Also if I drop one, I PICK IT BACK UP!


----------



## asher (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't drop them very often because I play with CF maxx grip Jazz III's (though they don't seem to bounce too much either). Be deliberately consistent with where you set them down - I usually stick them in my back right pocket. Otherwise they sit in the little handle pocket on top of my Mackie with my earplugs (and I guess I keep one on my desk in my room or in the strings of whichever guitar is up there).

I think I've been running on four jazz IIIs for about a year and a half?


----------



## vilk (Mar 3, 2015)

i squirm crawl over every inch of the floor like a kafkan insect-man


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 3, 2015)

Can't stop... Won't stop... 

But seriously... I lose thsoe shits constantly...


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 3, 2015)

KingVee said:


> Also if I drop one, I PICK IT BACK UP!



I can't tell you how many times mine drop out of my hand ( like when trying to adjust something with the mouse and it falls out) and it goes "poof"

It's like there is another dimension


----------



## Kobalt (Mar 3, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> I can't tell you how many times mine drop out of my hand ( like when trying to adjust something with the mouse and it falls out) and it goes "poof"
> 
> It's like there is another dimension


Hahahahaha, I know! The color of my flooring turns Ultex picks into complete camouflage mode. 

But you know what, the reason why I wouldn't just leave them for dead on the floor is that I don't like going for a brand new pick unless the one I was using before is completely worn out, so I'll stubbornly look for the one I dropped - it's never really far anyway... I find that it's a waste of a good pick, doesn't matter if it's only worth 0.50$.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 3, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> I can't tell you how many times mine drop out of my hand ( like when trying to adjust something with the mouse and it falls out) and it goes "poof"
> 
> It's like there is another dimension


 
Exactly!! a little vortex opens up and swallows it then disappears and then we have to insect crawl around like idiots, never going to find them because the universe is stock piling our picks on some great galactic plane. Prob dosent help i exclusively use .88 Brain picks which are inevitably black.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Mar 3, 2015)

I lose picks all the time. Eventually if you lose enough, they're easier to find.


----------



## lemeker (Mar 3, 2015)

I've come to believe that it's not me who is losing the picks, but some little trolls who come out of my closet and steal them, while I have no proof, its the only logical conclusion I can come up with.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 3, 2015)

lemeker said:


> I've come to believe that it's not me who is losing the picks, but some little trolls who come out of my closet and steal them, while I have no proof, its the only logical conclusion I can come up with.


 
This is the only logical reasoning!!, One day we will be proven right, alas the struggle continues until that fine day..


----------



## flint757 (Mar 3, 2015)

People need to stop making small objects black. 

I lose my amazon Fire Stick remote all the time for the same reason. It's small, matte and black. This is not useful when your bedspread is black, your desk and furniture is black and you've got tons of open low places for them to fall where you can't see them.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 3, 2015)

I only know that for some reason i always lose the first 20 new picks in one week, while i won't lose the last one for the rest of my life


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 3, 2015)

I leave them on top of my amp and I never lose them.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 3, 2015)

I've actually never had that issue personally, I can always find them immediately after dropping them, unless they happen to fall under my desk or some other piece of gear sitting on the ground, in which case they may take a day to pop back up. Having both tan carpeting and hardwood floors in my house can make finding my Dunlop Ultexs difficult if one ever happens to fall.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 9, 2015)

Switching from black Jazz II's to the Orange Tortex's helped (Obviously I didn't do it for that reason  ), but those pesky gnomes still want my plectrums


----------



## bostjan (Mar 9, 2015)

I've tried pretty much everything. If you don't lose them while playing, you'll lose them in the wash or they'll simply get taken away by the pick fairy. I just buy more.


----------



## Kimling (Mar 10, 2015)

Since I've started using V-Picks I've stopped losing them. Can't afford it


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Mar 10, 2015)

akinari said:


> Put them in my old eyeglass case when I'm not using them, or rest them on the headstock behind the strings out of habit when I put my guitars back on their stands. Still fighting the good fight though - I use ultex jazz 3s more than anything and they don't exactly stick out when you drop them.


 
Why they made black versions of them, we will never know


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 10, 2015)

I usually buy 12-packs of picks, but only keep two or three out at a time; one to play with, another on top of my road case, and usually one in my wallet. The rest I leave in the package safe on a shelf in my jam room. Aside from leaving picks at a friend's house or something like that, I haven't lost a pick in years


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 11, 2015)

I put one of those stick on springy pick holders on the side of my rack. I still lose picks, but i always have a stash ready for me to grab one if I do. Especially helps cut down on pre-gig stress. I throw a couple in my pocket to use, with the extra stash there just in case!


----------



## Smoked Porter (Mar 11, 2015)

Kimling said:


> Since I've started using V-Picks I've stopped losing them. Can't afford it



I'm going a little off-topic but that's how I am with sunglasses. I'd always buy cheap ones because they would break or be lost within a month anyway. I actually bought some more pricey ones over a year ago with a case, and that shit has lasted


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 12, 2015)

When just playing at home I dont lose any picks, they have their place on one of my studio monitors on my desk when I play. 

But when I spent a year at music school rehearsing 2-3 days a week I lost a few picks here and there, no easy way to avoid that, atleast for me


----------



## Necris (Mar 12, 2015)

Buy and lose so many picks that when I lose one I'm statistically likely to find another.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Mar 12, 2015)

I bought 12 picks in 2012. I have five left.

In my right jeans pocket there's another small pocket which is perfect for picks.

And I don't play enough guitar


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 12, 2015)

I get a couple bulk packs as people used to always take my picks.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 12, 2015)

Seybsnilksz said:


> I bought 12 picks in 2012. I have five left.
> 
> In my right jeans pocket there's another small pocket which is perfect for picks.
> 
> And I don't play enough guitar



That's gotta be some kind of record man, call Guinness.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Mar 12, 2015)

My problem is that I'm not losing them, but all the picks I use wear out extremely fast and they become unplayable for me!


----------



## fogcutter (Mar 12, 2015)

I keep them in this Kennedy-era ashtray which belonged to my grandparents. It's swanky, and I like to keep a variety in there for all the esteemed and diverse visitors to my abode.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't lose them......I give them to all of my adoring fans.

In reality, I don't play outside of my house. Therefore, I lose them.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't. Buying a pickholder or getting 75 packs just prolongs the inevitable.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 18, 2015)

Because if you're going to be metal as .... you gotta do it right.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 19, 2015)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> My problem is that I'm not losing them, but all the picks I use wear out extremely fast and they become unplayable for me!



After switching to jazz III tortex, this is no longer an issue for me personally.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 19, 2015)

I put them in the pocket on my left buttcheek, between 5 to 10 picks...I can always perceive where they are, and if the trousers are tight enough I can even count them. 
I usually don't lose them unless I pick up my trousers in the wrong way...then it's pick rain


----------



## kamello (Mar 19, 2015)

I have 4

a soft one for strumming, a hard one for riffing, and a pair of Jazz lll's which are my main ones

I. CANT. FVCKING. LOSE THEM.


----------



## TheFranMan (Mar 20, 2015)

I've come to the conclusion that the only way to not lose your picks is to throw them all away and play exclusively classical guitar. If I own a pick, I WILL lose it.


----------



## Muse Guitar Essentials (Sep 11, 2020)

guitar picks are so easy to lose!


----------



## sleewell (Sep 17, 2020)

just buy more when you buy strings. they are cheap.


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 23, 2020)

I "borrowed" a plastic container my mom bought for her extra buttons when I once visited, it has separate compartments and I split the picks by brand or size. Have not lost one in ages.


----------



## budda (Sep 23, 2020)

Holy bump by a spammer batman


----------



## AxRookie (Sep 27, 2020)

A chain and an old car rim!


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 2, 2020)

i usually keep 2 in my wallet at all times.
I have one pick attached to each of my guitar, usually tucked between the High E and the fretboard. 
I hardly ever lose picks in the process. I bought a bag of 6 pics some year ago (i think?) and still have 3 left.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 5, 2020)

Play a Strat.




You can stick enough picks under the pickguard by the time you run out you'll have stepped on one you've dropped.


----------

